# any one have one of these?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

REDBOY/JEEP/SORREL i have been looking for a dog with high drive and great conformation i found some pups that come of this mix of game lines does any one have this. if you do please post some pics and let me know all about your dog. the guy is sending me some pics in a hour or so. when I get them I will post them. he has red and white and black and buckskin pups but i am looking at the black one and i don't think he wants to get rid of it we will see.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the grandma








the grandpa Grand Champion Weird Jack








the ped








the pups


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

they look great matt


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - Woodall's Wierd Jack ROM


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome ped matt, hope u get them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pups I hope you find the one your looking for.


----------

